# Chino Planes of Fame 2012 Airshow



## syscom3 (Feb 25, 2012)

This years event will be May 5 and 6.

It will be a great opportunity for the members of this forum who live nearby (or afar) to meet up.

PLANES of FAME - General Information


----------



## evangilder (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm looking forward to another great show. I got soaked in the morning last year, but after the clouds broke, it was a great show.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2012)

I will definitely be there again. 


Wheels


----------



## ozhawk40 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yep

I'll be there also. Last time I went was 2010 and it was a buzz - too many mustangs to count, just about. Anybody got an inside line on what's attending this year?

Cheers

Peter


----------

